# stock 95 vr6



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

my car is pretty much stock besides intake and 2.5 exhaust
i was wondering what can i run water\meth wise to add some kick to the car
do i need to do internals?
if i do what do i need or what you be recomended 
anyother info that could be usefull


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Nasty Vr6 (Jan 2, 2009)

?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Nasty Vr6)*

not worth your while
water is for high compression or turbocharged cars to starve off detonation.


----------

